# Pacemaker Clinic Documenation



## dgiretto (Mar 6, 2009)

I am working on a new process to audit our pacemaker clinic. I am looking for exactly what needs to be in the documenation. I have found some general rules but I've been asked to find exact rules. I am not even sure if they exist. Does anyone have any ideas? Would really appreciate the help

Thanks
D Giretto


----------



## deeva456 (Mar 9, 2009)

I dont know if there are "exact" documentation rules for pacemaker analysis. However; like any diagnostic test, you need to document what was done. This is what is required for our reports.

Type of pacemaker, number of leads; single or dual chamber. Who did the interrogation and interpretation?  If you have a rep come in to do the interrogation and the  MD is not in the room with the rep, the MD can only bill for the interpretation. Your MD must be in the room with the rep to bill for both the analysis and intrepetation. The report can read: I interrogated the pacemaker with the assistance of John Doe....etc.  If programming was done the settings must be indicated in the report. 


Dee.


----------



## dgiretto (Mar 12, 2009)

Thank you !!


----------



## broundy (Apr 26, 2010)

*Pacemaker Clinic*

The hospital I am working at is going to be taking over a pacemaker clinic and I would a little more information if you would not mind.  They wanted to have a RN run the clinic is this possible? 

Thanks so much!

Bonnie


----------



## deeva456 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi,

Yes, it is possible to have a RN run a pacemaker clinic; Per CMS requires "general supervision"  A doctor must be on the premises. All the information you need is found under the Medicare on-line manuals.  Also, your pacemaker reps should provide you with this information. Boston Scientific has a great website and you can order thier coding guides on line. 

http://www.cms.gov/Manuals/IOM

this is the link to CMS, hope it works for you. 

Dolores, CPC-CCC


----------

